#   >   >  Tokyo High Power HL-180V -

## RV9UP

,   !      ! 
 .
  Tokyo High Power HL-180V. 144MHz. http://www.thp.co.jp/mt_images/circuit_hl180v.pdf 
     CW   .  SSB   -    , . 
   .  ,       C.     200 
    . 
       'LOW'.    'HIGH'   . 
 'MODE'    SSB.       .     , 
 -    VOX,    SSB  .


1.        THP-80V/THP-247 (  )?    .
2.      THP-247?

    MRF247 ( http://www.datasheet4u.net/datasheet...orola.pdf.html ),        -    "in industrial and commercial FM equipment",    .

73  RV9UP

----------


## UN7CDN

> ,


    - Tokyo H*y* Power HL-180V
circuit_hl180v.pdf 
          .           ""?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 0,6-0,7 .


   -   ,         ?

----------

DL8RCB

----------

